# duck lease near danbury



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

Im looking for a duck lease near the Danbury area for next season if anyone has a lead on one please let ne know. Im a serious duck hunter I have been hunting for many years and have been on leases for 5yrs now on the garwood prairie just lookg for a 2nd lease. Thanks!!


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

We have one and I will let you know if a spot opens up.


----------



## Mongo45 (Aug 3, 2013)

Not to hone in on your post beachbumm but I'd like a spot or 2 southern solutions after you take care of beachbumm


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll let you guys know. I can't promise anything but if we have some spots open up I will definitely let you all know


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

check out Austin bayou hunting club


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

http://austinbayou.com/


----------



## SuperScooter (Oct 27, 2012)

Looks like their website has problems


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

Looking for something more geared just to ducks thanks. Im willing to pay good money for a piece of property


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

check this one out
http://2bayouslodge.com/


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

I dont need the lodge and all that just need the property. Thanks though!


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

ronnie leblanc jr said:


> check this one out
> http://2bayouslodge.com/


 Last I heard they went all private. I was on that place from 2005-2011. Solid property. Miss it.

All those duck pictures are mine btw. Enjoy


----------



## Rex22 (Jan 26, 2007)

MWP said:


> Last I heard they went all private. I was on that place from 2005-2011. Solid property. Miss it.
> 
> All those duck pictures are mine btw. Enjoy


Says they are looking for members. Do you know how much for a membership at 2bayous?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I hunted Two Bayous back in 08 I think as a guest to Dick and Stuart. Amazing place, I heard lease fees were near 10 grand? MVP is it still that expensive?


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I hunted Two Bayous back in 08 I think as a guest to Dick and Stuart. Amazing place, I heard lease fees were near 10 grand? MVP is it still that expensive?


 That's what we paid our last year. I think they went up to $12K the next year but like I said, I think they are all private. I know Dick and Stuart pretty good and they are hunting down in Bay City with Larry Robinson now.

That website is old.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Scott Hickman subleases some properties around Liverpool, or he used to anyway


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

Do you have contact info for Scott hickman?


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

I have several properies leased in the area but they are all full right now. We will be doing renewals towards the end of March. Also working on picking up a another couple pieces of land. Just stay in touch with me periodically.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

beachbumm said:


> Do you have contact info for Scott hickman?


Capt. Scott Hickman
Circle-H Outfitters
281-535-1930


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Contact forum member axsbilly... He runs a hunting club in Danbury and is an expert in all things Brazoria!!


----------



## skybuster (Sep 19, 2012)

Dwhite keep us updated , I was also on 2bayous before the move to private. Memberships were 12500 with 3 members per card. I moved to Halls bayou which was the same with four spots but I just got word they are going to 16k next year.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

@ $4000 per gun, and assuming you hunt every day of the season including teal AND limit out every hunt, that works out to $11.30 per bird plus gas, shells, etc. That's some expensive eating right there!


----------



## SwampMud (Aug 18, 2009)

Mojo281 said:


> Contact forum member axsbilly... He runs a hunting club in Danbury and is an expert in all things Brazoria!!


I have had several people hunt with fowl talk guide service. And none of them said it was a enjoyable experience. Guides where late. It was after shooting time when they got set up. One time they pulled a no show. And all they killed where ringnecks. The guide didnt even tell them when to shoot. He shot first. And my buddy's son shot a banded teal. The guide took it said he shot the bird


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

skybuster said:


> I moved to Halls bayou which was the same with four spots but I just got word they are going to 16k next year.


 Holy frick, that is alot of day hunts with Bill Sherrill if you wanted to go that route.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

SwampMud said:


> I have had several people hunt with fowl talk guide service. And none of them said it was a enjoyable experience. Guides where late. It was after shooting time when they got set up. One time they pulled a no show. And all they killed where ringnecks. The guide didnt even tell them when to shoot. He shot first. And my buddy's son shot a banded teal. The guide took it said he shot the bird


Swampmud, Obviously you are mistaken or have been mis informed. Im not sure were you get all your information from? Because this was definitely not me. Billy Barnes w/ Fowl Talk Guide Service... Possibly someone else posing as Fowl Talk, but that is not how I do business.

Thanks
Billy Barnes
Fowl Talk Guide Service


----------



## skybuster (Sep 19, 2012)

Category5 said:


> @ $4000 per gun, and assuming you hunt every day of the season including teal AND limit out every hunt, that works out to $11.30 per bird plus gas, shells, etc. That's some expensive eating right there!


I can honestly say 2bayous was worth every penny, the group of guys were really good guys and every one looked out for each other. Minus waking up with the ranch manager's wet dog in bed with me one night, i never had a complaint.

Halls just did'nt produce birds this year. It hunting not killing but i know public spots with better hunts. Teal season was good but the rest was on and off. Not sure its the ranches fault but to ask for a bump in price after this year seems they are wanting to thin the crowd. I'm trying to justify it in my head but almost feel like just buying a boat and heading to public again book guides etc...


----------



## SwampMud (Aug 18, 2009)

axsbilly said:


> Swampmud, Obviously you are mistaken or have been mis informed. Im not sure were you get all your information from? Because this was definitely not me. Billy Barnes w/ Fowl Talk Guide Service... Possibly someone else posing as Fowl Talk, but that is not how I do business.
> 
> Thanks
> Billy Barnes
> Fowl Talk Guide Service


Nope. Fowl Talk out of Alvin. Thats the one i am talking about


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks for the info every one!


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Dennis is a good guy and knows his stuff. Let me know if you have some open up.

Billy runs a quality service and I have never heard bad things about his operation. 

I highly recommend both of them. As far as my lease goes it is ran by another individuals and I believe it is filled for next year. I will let people know if something opens up. If not I would be more than willing to take some of you hunting. 

Dewayne Burgess


Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

skybuster said:


> I can honestly say 2bayous was worth every penny, the group of guys were really good guys and every one looked out for each other. Minus waking up with the ranch manager's wet dog in bed with me one night, i never had a complaint.


 2Bayous was by far the best run lease I have ever seen in operation up until a certain point in time, but that is about as far as I will go with that. Duck killing was off the hook.

How did SP's dog get in your bed?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

skybuster said:


> ask for a bump in price after this year seems they are wanting to thin the crowd.


They've been doing that just about every year since '03. I know they made a KILLING out of the pipeline going through their property this year.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Southern Solutions said:


> Dennis is a good guy and knows his stuff. Let me know if you have some open up.
> 
> Billy runs a quality service and I have never heard bad things about his operation.
> 
> I highly recommend both of them.


x2!! Does anyone know who this SwampMud is?? Seems all he does is talk trash to long time 2cool members...


----------



## seis dedo del pie (May 12, 2010)

Southern Solutions said:


> Dennis is a good guy and knows his stuff. Let me know if you have some open up.
> 
> Billy runs a quality service and I have never heard bad things about his operation.
> 
> ...


Cant wait to hunt it next year


----------



## thomas78 (Nov 10, 2008)

Halls is Saturday/Sunday only. Work in Chocolate Bayou and can tell you they need to expand the parking for next year! Had a run in or two with them back in Carancahua, they don't like the fact that some people hunt M-F...


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

skybuster said:


> I moved to Halls bayou which was the same with four spots but I just got word they are going to 16k next year.


 With only Sat/Sun hunting. Frick that. At least do a Wed too.


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

SwampMud said:


> I have had several people hunt with fowl talk guide service. And none of them said it was a enjoyable experience. Guides where late. It was after shooting time when they got set up. One time they pulled a no show. And all they killed where ringnecks. The guide didnt even tell them when to shoot. He shot first. And my buddy's son shot a banded teal. The guide took it said he shot the bird


Iv never had a bad hunt at fowl talk guide service. Billy works his ***** off to make some great hunting spots and bring the birds. Not only that iv seen him cleaning birds, find a band, and give it to someone else. If you have nothing better to do than talk $hlt then you need to either man up and meet up or take a midol for whatever bad taste you have in your mouth bc honestly it sounds like you just get *****ed at by ur wife for hunting too much so you take your anger out with a keyboard.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

BigGarwood said:


> Iv never had a bad hunt at fowl talk guide service. Billy works his ***** off to make some great hunting spots and bring the birds. Not only that iv seen him cleaning birds, find a band, and give it to someone else. If you have nothing better to do than talk $hlt then you need to either man up and meet up or take a midol for whatever bad taste you have in your mouth bc honestly it sounds like you just get *****ed at by ur wife for hunting too much so you take your anger out with a keyboard.


Errrrrbody twerk


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

I think swampmud needs to stop calling people out on a public forum if he isn't ready to back his statements up. Real classy mud!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

thomas78 said:


> Halls is Saturday/Sunday only. Work in Chocolate Bayou and can tell you they need to expand the parking for next year! Had a run in or two with them back in Carancahua, they don't like the fact that some people hunt M-F...


They aren't Saturday and Sunday only, plus they offer other amenities besides just duck hunting. And what exactly do you mean they need to expand the parking? People park inside the ranch gate.

Thanks for the good words btw guys.


----------

